# LMB pond fishing question



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Hoping for some good feedback I'm taking my son out on a lease next weekend near flatonia that has a couple large ponds on it. Rumor has it there's some nice bass swimming around in there. So I'm not big on lmb fishing but wanting to get my youngest (7) geared up to join the fishing team at school in the future. Any suggestions of bait this time of year presentation etc. would be appreciated, thanks fellas.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

for ponds and kids, nothing beats a roostertail spinner in white/silver. Walk the bank and throw along he pond edges as many ponds don't have a lot of structure and fish may stay near the edges. You can also do well with a Carolina rigged artificial worm. (If the water is gin clear, use natural colors, if it's muddy, use dark colors like purple, dark red or black) At 7 years old, you may take along a can of nightcrawlers and a bobber. Kids that age don't have a long attention span so spend time teaching him/her to fish and make sure you have something else to do when they get bored.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

as said above Rooster tail also take a tiny torpedo, and some soft plastic worms Watermelon or pumpkin seed. 

fish the whole pond


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

That's some pretty good ideas thank y'all


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We use to use the old h&h spinner bait in white or chartreuse. Just throw out and reel in. He will enjoy it. As said above night crawlers and cork are fun.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ducktracker said:


> We use to use the old h&h spinner bait in white or chartreuse. Just throw out and reel in. He will enjoy it. As said above night crawlers and cork are fun.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


We are the same vintage...

Black and white
Black and yellow as well.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Get a pack of the 4" storm swim baits. You just through them and reel slow keep it cruising the bottom.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Ducktracker said:


> We use to use the old h&h spinner bait in white or chartreuse. Just throw out and reel in. He will enjoy it. As said above night crawlers and cork are fun.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


My Dad probably has over 50 of the H&H black & yellows. For some reason that has always been the #1 bait on our ponds.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

If all else fails, throw a watermelon red senko. Weightless. Throw it out, let it sink. Twitch it a few times. If nothing bites, reel it back in and throw it again. Proceed to catch every bass in the pond.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Summary and pics*

Thanks to everyone for all the input, tried to use and get as much arsenal as we could acquire before the trip and here's the top three that worked the best:
Rapala "tiger" floating lure first place
Rage 4" craw green pumpkin on a 4/0 Gama 2nd place
3" power bait paddle tail "baby bass" 3rd

Pics to follow


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pic1*

Pic1


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pic2*

Pic2


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pic3*

Pic3


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pic4*

Pic4


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG looks like a great duck hunting pond also


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like a great time David. I love that place!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Get him a jitterbug. He will keep his eyes on it throwing all that water on top. 
Bass gets hooked on that, he'll be hooked too.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Northern fisherman said:


> Pic4


I believe in "match the hatch" rule, in ponds the bluegill and sunfish are the main food source for bass so I can see that lure being a good producer. Crawfish and frog lures could work too if you have those in the pond.


----------

